# takagi tk jr ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I just left a service call. The hot water would run out. They have had the house roughly 2. Years and it already had the tank less. They never had it serviced. I started with flushing the water heater. Got some black vinegar back. Turn everything back on and it still cut out. I took the front cover off and it runs fine. To me it seems it doesn't have enough I take air. It is in a pretty enclosed space. Any ideas to check ?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Is it a concentric vent? it looks like it, if so I doubt its air related without throwing a code. Maybe a flame failure?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

i have never dealt with takagi at all. i left the cover off. i told them i would do some research and i would be back. it did seem like it would idle up and down a bit while running.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Did you check out the heat exchange for carbinization


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Nope. I was going to call takagi to troubleshoot but don't have a manometer on my truck and there was no manual so I couldn't locate a number to call or troubleshooting steps.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If it is really bad you may have to flush it more than once even with chemicals. If it is that bad vinegar is only good for calcium so, all you are doing at best is a getting big flakes somewhere you don't want them. Try a NSF 60 approved chemical. Don't worry about warranties at this point since it will likely be toast. As long as there is flow you still have a chance....if its a cleaning issue.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

try 888-882-5244 or 949-770-3171


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

It just seemed like an intake air issue as it runs without the front cover Installed. I'll definitely check other chemicals and call the 800 number.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I would take the burner out and use nitrogen to blow out everything. Clean everything in there. Get the book first. Nothing like taking too much loose. If checking the gas I would test it before the tankless while everything was running inside and then use the ports inside the heater once you confirm adequate pressure and volume.

Is the copper heat exchanger showing signs of high heat anywhere like deep rainbow areas?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Holy crap! Just seen the pic on the computer...missed the "cover". Those louvers will not give it enough fresh air. It still needs to be took apart. I bet the burner looks like crap.

Is it open at the top also? What's the BTU?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> Is it a concentric vent? it looks like it, if so I doubt its air related without throwing a code. Maybe a flame failure?


That vent is not concentric if memory serves.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

140k btu. It is open at the top. I did not take it apart any further than the pic. I was wanting to learn about the takagi a bit before tearing into it unless I was on the phone with them for troubleshooting.


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

I worked on a tankless where the heater would rumble like crazy when the cover was on but when you took the cover off it would run fine. The combustion air pipe coming in was 3in, which was not enough for the heater. Changed the pipe to 4in and worked great. I don't have enough combustion air in there. You could always add a fan in a can if you can't get enough combustion air.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

This is why this site is awesome. Getinit is in there like a dirty shirt! Awesome!


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> This is why this site is awesome. Getinit is in there like a dirty shirt! Awesome!


Gettinit has been helpful to me in PM before also. I love this forum because there is so much knowledge and I wanna learn. I spoke with takagi today. I have an email I have to read. Its the manual. Check gas pressure and clean the burner.


----------

